# got another hole done



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey, just wanted to share my new piercing, my lower lip.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y131/SG1fan1/lip.jpg

for those who are interested, I also have both my ears and my nips pierced. I'm getting my tounge done next month.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Reminds me — did you ever get that Klingon tattoo done? Any other personal "modifications" you think the rest of us should know about?

Don't get me wrong — I've got nothing _against_ body piercing; I'm just a bit puzzled by it. I've never quite understood why anyone would think they need more holes in their body than the ones they were born with. But, hey, it's your body, so do whatever you want with it! Have you considered a Maori facial tattoo, or perhaps a Ubangi lip disk?

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.freetattoodesigns.org/images/maori-tattoos.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

no tattoo yet. It'll cost about $200-$300 to get it done really well and I don't have that yet.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

I opened this thread thinking it would be about the tedious process of drilling windows with a pin-vise in a starship or something...

Or maybe about Rex Holman's role in Star Trek V; _" It's all I have... "_

My _opinion_ on this whole issue, is that it never ceases to amaze me how many people are being collectively 'individualistic' with this form of personal expression.

I have often pondered this apparent non-sequitur of mass individuality.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Babaganoosh said:


> no tattoo yet. It'll cost about $200-$300 to get it done really well and I don't have that yet.


And you _never will_ if you keep spending the money on piercings. 

"Youth is wasted on the young."
George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

I had to stop going to a local store because they hired a cashier with a pierced nose. The concept is so disgusting that I couldn't look at it without getting sick to my stomach.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Brent Gair said:


> I had to stop going to a local store because they hired a cashier with a pierced nose. The concept is so disgusting that I couldn't look at it without getting sick to my stomach.


Wow. That's pretty disgusting in and of itself.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

GLU Sniffah said:


> I have often pondered this apparent non-sequitur of mass individuality.


Yeah. Just think. 20 years from now America will be full of 50 year-old females with that same Maori tatoo framing their flabby, saggy derriers.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

GLU Sniffah said:


> I have often pondered this apparent non-sequitur of mass individuality.


Remember when the stereotypical "beatnik" wore jeans, a sweatshirt, a beret and a goatee? It was the nonconformist's uniform! But surely that's not a non sequitur — it's an oxymoron.


Zorro said:


> Yeah. Just think. 20 years from now America will be full of 50 year-old females with that same Maori tatoo framing their flabby, saggy derriers.


And a few years further down the road, our nursing homes will be full of old ladies named Debi, Kiki, Nikki, Tiffani and Stacie! Stripper names! Oh, the thought of it!


----------



## sambob (Apr 3, 2006)

OOwwwww my eyes, I really didn't need that picture In my Head, pardon me while I go scrub my eyes with steel wool.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

scotpens said:


> Remember when the stereotypical "beatnik" wore jeans, a sweatshirt, a beret and a goatee? It was the nonconformist's uniform!


[/Leon Kowalski]The 'Beatnik' movement was a little before my time, but I understand what you mean. Is this part of the test? [/Leon]



> But surely that's not a non sequitur — it's an oxymoron.


Yes. This was a technical error.



> And a few years further down the road, our nursing homes will be full of old ladies named Debi, Kiki, Nikki, Tiffani and Stacie! Stripper names! Oh, the thought of it!


Don't forget 'Brooke' and 'Brittany'.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

... not to mention Kaylee, Kayleigh, Ceilidh, Cayley and Kayley.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Zorro said:


> Yeah. Just think. 20 years from now America will be full of 50 year-old females with that same Maori tatoo framing their flabby, saggy derriers.


It also funny how many english speaking people get a chinese or japanese word tatoo but how many Asians do you see with english words tatooed on them?

A chinese friend of mine would translate the tatoos she saw on some of the people she passed by and told me how they were miss-spellings! 

Or the ugly girl she saw who had the chinese word for "pretty" on her. As if that would change things...


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

heiki said:


> It also funny how many english speaking people get a chinese or japanese word tatoo but how many Asians do you see with english words tatooed on them?


Well, maybe the Harley-Davidson or Zig-Zag logos.

A few years ago there was a perfume called "Zen." Sounds exotic to us Westerners, but do the Japanese make a perfume called "Presbyterian"?


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

scotpens said:


> Well, maybe the Harley-Davidson or Zig-Zag logos.
> 
> A few years ago there was a perfume called "Zen." Sounds exotic to us Westerners, but do the Japanese make a perfume called "Presbyterian"?


It's called "Mormon". "Attract More Men with new "Mormon!"

........ yea I got nuthin'


----------



## DocDann (Feb 19, 2006)

There was a short-lived Tv show I never watched, but remember an ad, where an African Anerican guy shows off his "Chinese tatoo" and proudly states "It says FIRY STRENGTH" and the Chinese man on the show corrects him 
"No, it says that, of the two men who love one another, you play the part of the woman"


point of this : NEVER get a tattoo YOU cannot read and comprehend yourself


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> It's called "Mormon". "Attract More Men with new "Mormon!"
> 
> ........ yea I got nuthin'


I tried the new fragrance "Catholic for Men" — and I got nun! _(rimshot)_

Um, does that count as a religion joke?


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

scotpens said:


> I tried the new fragrance "Catholic for Men" — and I got nun! _(rimshot)_
> 
> Um, does that count as a religion joke?



As a practicing Catholic, I grant you a dispensation for that joke, because it was just so damn funny!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I have a kanagroo top [I mean a hoodie] with a chinese character on it. It probably says ' this dumb white guy can't read chinese'.

If women real wanted to attract men perfume would have names like 'hamburger' or 'new car smell'.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I have a Mandarin Tatoo on the back of my neck......means "Hope" I researched it my self...So If it really says 
'Kick me" Then its my own fault
'


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

The-Nightsky said:


> I have a Mandarin Tatoo on the back of my neck......means "Hope" I researched it my self...So If it really says
> 'Kick me" Then its my own fault
> '


Technically, it's either _Chinese Simplified _ or _Chinese Traditional_ in written form. 

Mandarin is a _spoken _ dialect, not a system of written characters. 

(doing my part for boring pedants everywhere)


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

SteveR said:


> Technically, it's either _Chinese Simplified _ or _Chinese Traditional_ in written form.
> 
> Mandarin is a _spoken _ dialect, not a system of written characters.
> 
> (doing my part for boring pedants everywhere)


I thought they were tiny oranges.................


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Actually it's a stringed instrument, as in "she was praying with a mandarin"!

You guessed it, I'm a Benny Hill fan.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

GLU Sniffah said:


> I opened this thread thinking it would be about the tedious process of drilling windows with a pin-vise in a starship or something...
> 
> Or maybe about Rex Holman's role in Star Trek V; _" It's all I have... "_
> 
> ...


ON THAT NOTE:

Isn't it funny when everyone does stuff to be individualistic untill they are completely surrounded by people who act or look the same way they do then its on to something different?

I say ......show who you are by your *actions*, what you say, how you treat other people...THAT is the real key to being *'original'* and *'out of the NORM'* in todays society.

A little diamond on the side of the nose, a little tat flower on the back shoulder or ankle was one thing and kinda sexy but gheesh! people are so insecure and need sooo much attention lately they have to be loud about everything they do!! 

Whats up with that?

Now no matter how good looking a gal iz when I see that big mess of tat on the lower back, up the arm or where ever a red flag go up... *ISSUES!!!! *too much neg baggage & luggage 80% or more.... I will bet this years salarly on it!!

Hey Babaganoosh.....I have just one question:

*Do you build Models at all??*

Not that we don't get off topic here  and like to have sum fun.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

fluke said:


> Isn't it funny when everyone does stuff to be individualistic untill they are completely surrounded by people who act or look the same way they do then its on to something different?


So you're saying it's time to get rid of my glass disco heels with the goldfish inside?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Babaganoosh said:


> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y131/SG1fan1/lip.jpg



I think I'm going to be sick! :lol:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

That is one hairy-scary chin puppet!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

fluke said:


> Hey Babaganoosh.....I have just one question:
> 
> *Do you build Models at all??*



http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y131/SG1fan1/modeling/galor14.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y131/SG1fan1/modeling/jock1.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y131/SG1fan1/modeling/jock2.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y131/SG1fan1/modeling/jock3.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y131/SG1fan1/modeling/jock4.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y131/SG1fan1/modeling/KBOP_top-vi.jpg




















Yes.


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

Babaganoosh said:


> Hey, just wanted to share my new piercing, my lower lip.
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y131/SG1fan1/lip.jpg
> 
> for those who are interested, I also have both my ears and my nips pierced. I'm getting my tounge done next month.



Whatever floats your boat. I don't have any piercings, never will. Everyone tells me I don't need another hole in my head!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

I should have known better than to share with you all here. There are piercing forums I can go to.

Sorry to have wasted your time.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Babaganoosh said:


> I should have known better than to share with you all here. There are piercing forums I can go to.
> 
> Sorry to have wasted your time.


We're just ribbing you, man!  

No need to be glum! :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Dude....Its cool..... but it does seem that many of your post have been kinda non modeling in subject and VERY personal in a non public way.

If a person gets on a public message board and tells complete strangers about drug problems body tats and pearcerings one would expect some interesting feedback. 

Unlike MOST internet/Hobby boards *HOBBYTALK* is much friendlier and gets goofy in a mature, safe and fun way.

Now that I think about..... is this an complete OPEN TOPIC thing or is it a 'general MODEL' forum???

and now for something comletely different!


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

Babaganoosh said:


> I should have known better than to share with you all here. There are piercing forums I can go to.
> 
> Sorry to have wasted your time.



I didn't mean to upset you in anyway Babaaganoosh. If you are happy, that's all that counts! It's just not for me. I know piercings are a popular thing, enjoy it if it brings you pleasure.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I still believe that PUBLIC servants, especially at RESTURANTS should tone it down.....not everyone thinks seeing things popping out, hanging on or what ever on a persons face is apealing.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

fluke said:


> I still believe that PUBLIC servants, especially at RESTURANTS should tone it down.....not everyone thinks seeing things popping out, hanging on or what ever on a persons face is apealing.


Good point, Fluke. When we hired some help one time, we had to make sure he took out his tongue stud while at work so that he could communicate adequately with the customers. Otherwise, we were pretty loose on his showing off his tattoos (non-vulgar) and earring.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I got into a discussion about this with my family last night. It was my daughter's 7th birthday and all the grandparents and aunts and uncles were there. My daughter wants to "grow up" and keeps asking me when she can get her ears pierced. It's something of a joke between the two of us but I really want her to wait until she's at least 16 before she chooses to "mutilate" her body - which _technically -_ is what any piercing _is._ All of the females in my family found my assertion of pierced ears as mutilations absolutely laughable but agreed that a nose, tongue, or nipple piercing was _indeed_ mutilation. My question was and is - _what's the difference_ - beyond "social acceptability"? Personally, I prefer the human body unadorned but make no particular value judgements on those that _choose_ to adorn themselves in such a way - as long as they do so when they are "adults". Doesn't mean that I find it particularly attractive, though.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^That's pretty much where I stand. Can't get too upset at tatooing and such since it's been done since cavemen days but don't want it for myself and don't find old green tatoos that attractive.

You're right about the mutilation definition. ANYthing done to the body like that is mutilation--some is more acceptable than others is the only difference.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*MODERATION* takes it place here in a big way. To each thier own I say..... as long as its not in our faces OR dangerous when we don't ask for it. 

IF a person Does like that show, movie, agree with it's message, don't like seeing actors playing gay charactor roles on tv?....*DON'T watch it!!!*  

My daughter had her ears pierced at ten....My wife and I have always believed...the more you make something 'taboo' or if you do not give them ANY freedoms at all ...the more they are goint to WANT IT .....aldults are the same way......make it BAD, NOT healthy or SINFULL ...well there gonna do it even the more!!!

By the way.....it does STOP at ear piercing....She understands....anything more than that....its College or living on thier own.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Zorro said:


> I got into a discussion about this with my family last night. It was my daughter's 7th birthday and all the grandparents and aunts and uncles were there. My daughter wants to "grow up" and keeps asking me when she can get her ears pierced. It's something of a joke between the two of us but I really want her to wait until she's at least 16 before she chooses to "mutilate" her body - which _technically -_ is what any piercing _is._ All of the females in my family found my assertion of pierced ears as mutilations absolutely laughable but agreed that a nose, tongue, or nipple piercing was _indeed_ mutilation. My question was and is - _what's the difference_ - beyond "social acceptability"? Personally, I prefer the human body unadorned but make no particular value judgements on those that _choose_ to adorn themselves in such a way - as long as they do so when they are "adults". Doesn't mean that I find it particularly attractive, though.


I believe you are correct in that anything done to the human body that results in scar tissue, such as having your ears pierced, could be considered a form of mutilation, and that ear piercing is socially acceptable in a way that piercing other parts of the body is not. (Tattooing, piercing, and scarification proponents prefer the term "body modification", but that's another discussion for another time.) Personal preferences aside, I also believe that anyone undergoing any of these procedures should be of legal age, or should at the very least express a personal interest in them; I _strongly_ disagree with parents who have the ears of their infant daughters pierced--allow the child to reach the age where _she_ makes that choice.

Body modification is indeed a very personal choice. And, depending upon the level of visibility, will either attract or repel most people. There's a saying that goes, "The only difference between tattooed people and not-tattooed people is, tattooed people don't care if you're not tattooed." This would also, obviously, apply to body modification. Social considerations must be taken into account when deciding whether or not to get a tattoo or piercing; some companies will not hire a person with visible tattoos or piercings (aside from the aforementioned ear piercings, of course). I'd much rather deal with a competent, intelligent individual who has a Buick hanging from his/her nose and an Arseface tattoo than deal with a clean-cut moron in an Armani suit, but I realize most of society doesn't share this opinion.

I suppose the point I'm trying to make is this--Babaganoosh, if you're going to be so easily upset by the opinions and comments of people who disagree with your personal choice of body modification, perhaps you should have given it more thought before you had the procedure performed. Please don't misunderstand me, as I'm sincerely attempting to be supportive here and I would offer this observation to anyone who is considering a body modification. As a long-haired, bearded, tattooed and pierced comrade, I've developed a rather thick skin over the years, so the "slings and arrows" of the prejudiced no longer bother me; everyone is entitled to their own opinion, and we _can_ agree to disagree. But if you're unable to tolerate a few good-natured jokes from people who already know you somewhat and like you, how will you react to someone who truly despises such body modifications and will be much more venomous in their disdain?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Zombie_61 said:


> I also believe that anyone undergoing any of these procedures should be of legal age, or should at the very least express a personal interest in them; I _strongly_ disagree with parents who have the ears of their infant daughters pierced--allow the child to reach the age where _she_ makes that choice.


*RIGHT ON!!!* I could not have said that better!! Those types have issues. I get the strong feeling that the folks I know, work with or who have met that have obvious tats or multiple piercings are making up for something lost, have issues etc.....I say that cuz 'MOST' of them are not friendly, have lotz of atitude, seem angry etc. 

*What kind of parents let a junior or high school age girl or boy get covered with tats anyways?*

Now on the other hand I have also met some folks who are just kinda 'out there' in a cool way and it was a thoughtful personal choice of expression....like bikers, musicians and Model buiders ( the worst )  
but they are also 25 or older. 

These dudes and especially 'girls' are gonna look pretty darn silly when they get past thier 50's and out of shape with all those tats!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

fluke said:


> I get the strong feeling that the folks I know, work with or who have met that have obvious tats or multiple piercings are making up for something lost, have issues etc.....I say that cuz 'MOST' of them are not friendly, have lotz of attitude, seem angry etc.


With regards to anger and attitude, that can be said of individuals from all walks of life, not just those who are into body modification. The question is, would they behave the same way if they didn't have tats and/or piercings?

I know several tattooed people who have adopted an "attitude" as a simple defense mechanism because they got tired of dealing with rude and ignorant people who treated them like dirt strictly because of their body art. It's been my experience that most people are quick to judge someone based solely on their appearance, especially if that appearance differs greatly from their own. A large percentage of society still views people with tattoos as lesser individuals and, as a result, believes they can treat them as such.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Didn't want to post here but I couldn't help saying; "I came into this world the same way I'll be leaving...alas, missing a few parts along the way!"


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ANYthing done to the body like that is mutilation -- some is more acceptable than others is the only difference.


Exactly! Just like there's no moral difference between eating the flesh of cattle, pigs and sheep and eating the flesh of cats and dogs — it's just a matter of cultural preference (or prejudice).


PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Didn't want to post here but I couldn't help saying; "I came into this world the same way I'll be leaving...alas, missing a few parts along the way!"


Kind of like building models — it doesn't matter if a few parts are missing, as long as no one notices the difference!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

DOOD...........
sounds like you got too much time on your hands.......
I THOUGHT THESE FORUMS WERE FOR PLASTIC MODELING.....NOT "DIDSPLACED" INTERESTS........


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

COOL!!!! We need a forum for DISPLACED models!


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Jeez! I live by the motto, "A mind is like a parachute, it only works when opened."

Piercing a baby's ears is abuse, PERIOD! I agree with waiting to the 16 or 18 year timeframe so THEY can make the descision.

An adult who pierces/tats oneself is a body modification. I think the term mutilation is a bit harsh and inacurate. I have both nipples pierced and a Prince Albert (look it up guys, if you aren't too quezy). NEITHER has left scare tissue and both have provided pleasure to both my wife and I. The process, for me, is enjoyable and as I like to say, "The pain is the journey."

Bab, I like the labret, but how the hell do you shave/keep it clean!?!?

Scottie


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Scott Hasty said:


> I think the term mutilation is a bit harsh and inacurate.


_You_ might think the term is harsh and innaccurate, but there are many people who would disagree with you (I'm not one of them, by the way). Believe it or not, there are still many conservative people out there who think all people with tattoos and/or piercings are low-lifes and criminals.



Scott Hasty said:


> I have both nipples pierced and a Prince Albert (look it up guys, if you aren't too quezy). NEITHER has left scare tissue and both have provided pleasure to both my wife and I.


You know those little "tunnels" in your body through which your piercings pass? What do you think those are comprised of? It's called _scar tissue_; that's how the human body heals broken flesh. As for the "pleasure" part, you're one of the lucky ones; I've heard from too many people whose piercings resulted in so much scar tissue that the areas around the piercings became desensitized.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

This thread is pretty far off topic. Please consult "Da Rulz" posted above.
The purpose of this forum is to discuss modeling related topics. 
This thread is closed.

PM Moderator


----------

